# Dingoo A320 vs GBA expansion pack?



## Bluestainedroses (Jul 30, 2010)

Well. i looked into getting a dingoo A320 a while ago from shoptemp (one of the only internet-buy sites i trust.) But it was mostly because of the GBA emulation. So i'm wondering now what would emulate GBA games better, the A320 or a GBA expansion pack? Also, i heard that there's a handful of games on the NDS that use expansion packs too.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Krestent (Jul 30, 2010)

The Expansion Pack.  There's no emulating needed, as the games play natively.


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Jul 30, 2010)

Does it also runs smoother then the A320 Dingoo? If so, my choice might be harder or easier depending on the answer.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 30, 2010)

yes, its already playing on gba hardware unlike the dingoo


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Jul 30, 2010)

I actually ment a GBA expansion pack on a DS not on a GBA.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 31, 2010)

well it's common sense ain't it? of course the gba games will play better on it's native hardware compared to emulation, so the gba slot 2 is better, if you don't have a slot 2 i prefer the psp for it's bigger screens


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bluestainedroses said:
			
		

> I actually ment a GBA expansion pack on a DS not on a GBA.


there is gba hardware in the DS and DSL


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Jul 31, 2010)

I think i'm going with the Dingoo, i think. It seems that i got alotta money today so now i can buy it and still have enough for other stuff i plan to buy.

Also, it has a wonderswan and ColecoViseon Color emulator. So i'm buying both.


----------



## trans am (Jul 31, 2010)

Why not buy a GBA SP+ and a EZ-Flash 4? I think for GBA it's the best solution.


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Aug 2, 2010)

Well. I already have a flashcart and seeing it's still working like a charm, i have no intention of replacing it anytime soon. However, i thought the Dingoo would be a nice addition to my gaming set anyway. As i found alot of really neat homebrew for it on dingoo-scene and Dingoocity. The expansion pack i have a couple more reasons to buy.


----------



## mark520 (Aug 26, 2010)

I got a Dingoo A-320 several months, It is wonderful to play games with my lovely A. Besides, my A has the most features of MP4. Thus, my A320 = a handheld game console + a MP4. More then cosy-effective.


----------

